# Question regarding men in bike shorts.



## kapusta (Jan 17, 2004)

My good friend (a woman) and I are having a difference of opinion regarding whether I, as a single guy, should be allowed to wear lycra riding shorts instead of baggies. The issue is not whether I, in particular, should wear them (my legs are pretty ripped, despite how useless they are much of the time) but whether men in general should. She says they make a guy look like a dork and a high-tech wannabe poser. I point out that in fact they are far more functional, and baggies are the fashion statement, and she counters that if function were the sole requirement, then we'ed all be wearing velcro sneakers and gray jumpsuits. She says that no matter how hot a guy is she does not want to flirt with them while they are wearing a speedo, and bike shorts are not much better, and, furthermore, most women feel the same. She says it is not a dealbreaker, but spandex on a guy is a definite minus to be overscome. I point to most of the guys I know who wear them, she says they can because they are not single. So I asked one woman I ride with occasionally (who I've always had a thing for, so her input carries some weight) and she and her friend were both like "yeah, not my thing, either." Great, now I find out! So I ask why she never said anything to me and she said that she just chalked it up as one of those dorky-in-a-cute way things I do (not what I want to hear from someone I've been pining for for the past decade)

Well, I eventually decided to try some baggies and I like them, so that is what I wear most of the time, but there are times when lycra makes more sense, like if it is going to be cold and I have to wear tights (she's got plenty to say about that as well)

So, what's the deal? Are guys in lycra shorts just something you grin and bear and then chuckle to each other about later, or is a guy with good legs a guy with good legs whatever he's wearing? I just always figured it was seen as part of the sport, so it was excused, but I know speedos on the beach are a horrendous offence to all that is sacred(regardless if he is hot) , despite the "functionality" over trunks.

Believe me, I'm not out riding looking for a date, but if I do happen to meet someone while riding I don't want to have the fashion equivalent of bad breath. I am I shooting myself in the foot with a spandex gun? 

For what it's worth, she thinks it's OK on a road bike, because that seems kind of Euro to start with.

Thanks
Kapusta


----------



## irieness (Feb 22, 2004)

I'm not a fan of lycra on anyone...even the hottest chick can get horrible camel toe in spandex...so chalk one vote up for the nay on guys wearing spandex for me...yes, they are functional...but are they really that much better than baggies to make up for the horrible fashion statement and a little too much for my eyes to handle in the nether regions??? please have some compassion for the rest of us people...   

but I would never make fun of you for wearing them...I might giggle in my head though...


----------



## Joe Dirt (Nov 20, 2005)

*For me*

They are functional, when it is cold out. I wear under armor stuff under them, so my stuff stays put. In the warmer months, I wear nothing but baggies. I think women should wear them all the time.


----------



## TVC15 (Jun 6, 2004)

kapusta said:


> So, what's the deal? Are guys in lycra shorts just something you grin and bear and then chuckle to each other about later, or is a guy with good legs a guy with good legs whatever he's wearing? I just always figured it was seen as part of the sport, so it was excused, but I know speedos on the beach are a horrendous offence to all that is sacred(regardless if he is hot) , despite the "functionality" over trunks.
> 
> Believe me, I'm not out riding looking for a date, but if I do happen to meet someone while riding I don't want to have the fashion equivalent of bad breath. I am I shooting myself in the foot with a spandex gun?


Call me crazy, I judge a rider on how he rides, not what he wears.

Kapusta, wear what you want, and consider yourself ahead if by doing so you avoid getting hooked up with a chick who cares too much about what other people think.


----------



## Neen (Sep 27, 2004)

>> I point to most of the guys I know who wear them, she says they can because they are not single. <<

 married guys can wear them because why? Lycra on a guy is not my favorite look but as long as you don't wear a sleeveless jersey with them, its not that horrible  . Actually I think my b/f looks pretty darn cute in his tights (which he SWEARS are not really tights)


----------



## wooglin (Jan 6, 2004)

So. Are you out there to ride your bike or are you out there to pick up chicks? Regardless, wear what works for you.


----------



## Bikehigh (Jan 14, 2004)

If I'm looking like a dork there on the left, I don't think it's because of the tights. Dork, it's the new black.


----------



## brianthebiker (Nov 1, 2005)

TVC15 said:


> Call me crazy, I judge a rider on how he rides, not what he wears.
> 
> Kapusta, wear what you want, and consider yourself ahead if by doing so you avoid getting hooked up with a chick who cares too much about what other people think.


Precisely!

If anyone does not want to hang around me (or whatever) because of what I am wearing, then I am probably better off not having them as friends.

BTW, I never wear baggies, either on road or mtn rides. I started out in the mid 90's (and bought most of my clothing then) and baggies were not "in" at that time. I have absolutely no intention of buying new cycling clothes for each arbitrary change of what is "in" in cycling clothing.

*And isn't the whole idea of this entirely antihetical to mtn cycling culture, which has historically been open and receptive to everyone? * This sounds more like the cliqueish and snobby road rider mentality than it does mountain biking mentality.


----------



## sarahk (May 25, 2004)

*Lycra*

I don't wear baggies. No one I ride with does, men or women. Granted I mostly road bike, but as I recall the majority of the people that showed up for my one mountain bike race last year wore lycra shorts as well.

Wear what make you feel comfortable. If someone thinks badly of you because of the shorts you wear that person is probably not worth your time.

Sarah


----------



## TVC15 (Jun 6, 2004)

brianthebiker said:


> BTW, I never wear baggies, either on road or mtn rides.


Nor do I. If lycra's function weren't so superior I'd wear baggies; but for shear comfort on long xc rides, reliable seat contact without sliding, and maneuvering on the bike without hookups on the nose of your seat -- lycra wins, and wins big, at least it does for me.

It's about your ride, not your image. So wear whatever the hell you like, and assume others are doing the same.



brian said:


> This sounds more like the cliqueish and snobby road rider mentality than it does mountain biking mentality.


I couldn't agree more. A wise man once told me, _"There's a lot of people who own mountain bikes who aren't mountain bikers." _ He's right. I bet some of those people have some really fashionable bike shorts all folded up in their dressers, too.


----------



## Dwayne (Jun 3, 2005)

Neen said:


> Lycra on a guy is not my favorite look but as long as you don't wear a sleeveless jersey with them, its not that horrible  . Actually I think my b/f looks pretty darn cute in his tights (which he SWEARS are not really tights)


Wait, what's wrong with a sleeveless jersey and tights? I wear a sleeveless jersey 90% of the time if it's warm enough out, more comfortable for me.


----------



## formica (Jul 4, 2004)

*You are joking, right?*

omg : 


> whether I, as a single guy, should be allowed to wear lycra riding shorts instead of baggies.


You have GOT to be kidding me. ALLOWED? If this was a gf I'd tell you DANGER WILL ROBINSON! Wear what you want, and don't hang with people that have fashion rules unless you really want to be judged that way. Only married guys can wear lycra? How dumb is that? There are so many things wrong with those kind of rules that it's not even funny, it's sad.

besides, when a guy has a hot ass you can see it better in lycra.

~formica


----------



## Christine (Feb 11, 2004)

I find rugged baggies the look of choice for me, and it helps that I'm not yet a road rider. 

Many guys I ride with wear tights, and while it's not my favorite look, it doesn't change how I feel about them as riders or people. I certainly wouldn't refuse a date on the basis of lycra tights!!


----------



## oldbroad (Mar 19, 2004)

"like if it is going to be cold and I have to wear tights (she's got plenty to say about that as well)"

What are the alternatives to tights when it is cold? Long pants? That's just an accident waiting to happen. 

Wear what ever the hell you want. 

Although I would caution against wearing bib shorts with out a shirt if you have a pot belly and a very hairy back & shoulders. *shudder* I still have bad flash-backs about that ride.


----------



## kapusta (Jan 17, 2004)

formica said:


> omg :
> 
> You have GOT to be kidding me. ALLOWED? If this was a gf I'd tell you DANGER WILL ROBINSON! Wear what you want, and don't hang with people that have fashion rules unless you really want to be judged that way. Only married guys can wear lycra? How dumb is that? There are so many things wrong with those kind of rules that it's not even funny, it's sad.
> 
> ...


OK, to be fair she did not really mean I'm not ALLOWED to, that was meant on her part as tongue and cheek, and the part about married guys is also intended as humor, meaning that she wants ME to meet a woman who rides, not our already-married friends. Hey, if you have spinach hanging out of you teeth your friends will let you know and to her lycra shorts on a guy are like spinach in the teeth. She has been one of my best friends for years (in fact we dated for years a loooooong time ago), so she obviously does not care how I dress because I have always been known as the guy with no fashion sense among all of my friends and that's part of what they love about me. I don't have BAD fashion sense I just have no opinion, so I'm always open to try something new. Won't your true friends tell you what they _really _think of your haircut (as nicely as they can)?

Plus, I think there is a difference between fashion rules and things that make you go "ICK!" What I am trying to ask here is does lycra on a guy make you go "ICK"? I already know when it makes the most sense and I'm not going to stop wearing it, but it is still good info to have. I would never be caught dead in a speedo (I have some sense), but if I was a competitive swimmer of course I'd be rocking one, but not hanging out (no pun intended) on the beach. To use an example as applied to women, as much as a thong puts me through the ceiling in the bedroom, when I see one on the beach I cringe. It's not a matter of if they look good in it, it's just to much public info, and I would be a little embarrassed to be hanging out with a woman who was wearing one in public. All I'm asking here is how many women feel the same about guys in lycra shorts.

I appreciate your response. Your last statement perfectly answered my question. Thanks.


----------



## formica (Jul 4, 2004)

> What I am trying to ask here is does lycra on a guy make you go "ICK"?


nope with the exception of plumber's butt and/or a beer gut that goes over the waistband. But the same thing could be said of PB in general.


----------



## kapusta (Jan 17, 2004)

formica said:


> nope with the exception of plumber's butt and/or a beer gut that goes over the waistband. But the same thing could be said of PB in general.


Alright, then, I'm good to go.

I agree, just say "no" to crack!


----------



## kapusta (Jan 17, 2004)

*Oops!*



oldbroad said:


> Although I would caution against wearing bib shorts with out a shirt if you have a pot belly and a very hairy back & shoulders. *shudder* I still have bad flash-backs about that ride.


Good info, thanks.


----------



## Mary Ann (Jan 13, 2004)

It's about function, not form. Lycra is the right attire for cycling, just like speedos are the right attire for swimming (serious swimming anyway). Baggies are an alternate choice, but have trade-offs in function (not as comfy, can snag the seat). 

It's not a fashion show, it's sports (cycling/swimming). What someone looks like is irrelevant. Our society is freakin obsessed with looks and perfection, and that's not helpful. Wear what you want and don't give it another thought. And if you really must know, I don't consider men in lycra "icky".

And for what it's worth, I think your judgemental friend is too superficial for words.

Mary Ann


----------



## hardtail05 (Oct 11, 2005)

These attitudes amaze me. Sounds like this woman may have issues of insecurity of her own or something. I am constantly disappointed at how ridiculous and judgmental some people are. By the way, I have known a few women in the past who "drool" over the right men in bike shorts. My ex loved them but I wasn't "allowed" to wear the color red after she saw some guy in the at the Fruita Fat Tire Fest and I concurred for obvious reasons. I stick to black. If I ran into someone like your friend, I would have alarm bells ringing in my head from the first moment.


----------



## Dude (Jan 12, 2004)

*How old is this person?*

This gal sounds very young.....


----------



## CycleMainiac (Jan 12, 2004)

I have to agree, your frined seem very judgemental and rather silly. but, everyone is entitled to thier opinion.

Men in lycra generally do not make me go ICK. It's more about the whole package. As said before if there's a big gut or way too much hair I will go ICK.

There is one thing about both men and women in lycra that makes me go ICK. It's seeing someone who's lycra *really* needs replacing. If you are too cheap for new lycra, put the baggies over your almost see through lycra. 

I don't get the not liking men in sleeveless jersey's either. As long as the upper arm is not white with the dark tan line starting at mid bicept, sleeveless if fine. 

I like muscles.


----------



## benja55 (Aug 10, 2005)

*Ok, this is goofy on multiple levels....*

1) Go ride. Have fun. Thats the point. We are not on "Project F...ing Runway" or something.
2) Stop sweating how you look and wether people are judging you by it. Who cares?
3) Wear what works. Try different things.
4) Being a dork has less to do with what you wear and more to do with attitude in life and whatever gems come out of our respective mouths.



Seriously, baggies on dirt make sense to me, as long as they are well designed and fit you well. Pearl Izumi shite is my fave. Pricey but worth it, and thank god for their outlet stores! As for me, I ride baggies 85% of the time on dirt and lycra 75% of the time off road.


----------



## poacher (Jul 1, 2003)

*wow*

I find your friends statement ridiculous . She may be a good friend, but her advice is her opinion, let it go in one ear and right out the other. I may be the only one here, but I personally think guys in good shape look very good in lycra.. and in fact I prefer to see them in it. When you've got a nice bum and great legs, it looks great. The view is indeed better as Formica said  As the others have said who cares what you wear. Trust me, the right girl won't care either.


----------



## screampint (Dec 10, 2001)

Go ride your bike.


----------



## miSSionary (Jun 29, 2005)

*Well...*

Don't worry about it; Baggies have lycra liners so you are wearing lycra either way. 
Wear running shorts and see what they all say then!!


----------



## RJG (Jun 17, 2004)

From the male perspective I could care less and ride with guys that wear both. I will have to take the advice about the beer gut and "just saying no to crack" though, that automatically disqualifies me from straight spandex. I always wear baggies but I am just insecure or something. 
I will say that when I see relatively out of shape middle aged weekend worriors all geared up in lycra at the coffee shop on a Saturday morning, I cringe and focus on the female baristas.


----------



## wadester (Sep 28, 2005)

*Men in tights....*

This is so funny. But ya'll are missing a point vis-a-vis lycra shorts & speedos: why do they make them in L, XL, XXL,.........???? Now THERE is a fashion crime!

I'm actually surprised that some folks have a negative reaction to normal people wearing skin tight clothes. If you don't want to show the shape of your butt to the world, fine - some people shouldn't! No laws against being less than decorative.........fortunately for me


----------



## *rt* (Jan 15, 2004)

*she probably doesn't like guys who shave their legs either*

her loss.

a hot guy in lycra is hot.

rt


----------



## Impy (Jan 6, 2004)

Count me in as saying that I think athletes in lycra are hot. Besides cyclists I also appreciate baseball players, football players, jockeys and all people athletic enough to get into proper gear. If a guy on the street is in lycra you better believe I turn to look. (Although most of the time I'm looking at what he is riding more than him) .

Your friend is a female dork. Also, if you MUST use your "bike look" to "catch" a gal (tongue in cheek here) you are much more likely to find that a female cyclist will appreciate the lycra look more than a non-cyclist. I'm assuming if you are on here you have some interest in finding a friendly female cyclist.


----------



## wadester (Sep 28, 2005)

*Maybe she'd go for this???*

Stolen from another thread:


----------



## Lutarious (Feb 8, 2005)

Christine said:


> I certainly wouldn't refuse a date on the basis of lycra tights!!


I wouldn't wear them on a date.


----------



## crashedandburned (Jan 9, 2004)

It's better than what some people I know ride in.


----------



## kapusta (Jan 17, 2004)

wadester said:


> Stolen from another thread:


I tried that. She did not really have anything to say, she just looked really worried.


----------



## deanna (Jan 15, 2004)

oldbroad said:


> Although I would caution against wearing bib shorts with out a shirt if you have a pot belly and a very hairy back & shoulders. *shudder* I still have bad flash-backs about that ride.


This goes along with NOT wearing the tri-speedo-bike shorts if you're a less-than-fit individual on a weekend ride. Save it for a triathalon, I don't need/want to see that much of you. EW! I'll never look at jell-o the same way again.


----------



## Christine (Feb 11, 2004)

Discretion is always advised- the bib shorts/beer belly/back hair look isn't going to win you any points. Just as you guys say you like lycra on women..... you mean even the 400lb women? Same idea.

Of course, Lycra is practical whether or not you look like a model, so I really don't care what people are wearing. I agree that those girls sound silly.


----------



## Bigfoot (Jan 16, 2004)

*Lycra for me...*

Lycra shorts are just more functional. I have baggies that I'll use for running errands around town on my townie or road bike, but for off-road they're a problem. Baggies bunch up from moving around on the saddle, I've had 'em hang up on the nose of the saddle and nearly make me crash. Not good.

I prefer bib shorts. The "suspenders" keep 'em in place and prevent "plumber's crack," another issue that baggies are prone to.

And finally, my spousal unit likes the way I look in a good fitting pair of Pearl Izumis. She looks good in bike shorts too.

Bigfoot


----------



## sunnyracegirl (Apr 11, 2004)

Dwayne said:


> Wait, what's wrong with a sleeveless jersey and tights? I wear a sleeveless jersey 90% of the time if it's warm enough out, more comfortable for me.


Sorry. Sleeveless roadie jerseys just look goofy. Almost no matter who wears them. Contours of the upper arm look better in short sleeves when the jersey is fitted at the waist. Sleeveless freeride jerseys are OK, though.

But, a man with a good set of legs in lycra... I'll follow into the woods any day. 

kapusta, your friend is the wierd one. Take comfort in the fact that we, your riding e-buddies, know more than her.  Wear the spandex on the trail, and wear the tights in the cold. Baggies get all bunched up and get hung up on the seat.

-sunny


----------



## snow bunny (Jan 14, 2006)

sunnyracegirl said:


> Sorry. Sleeveless roadie jerseys just look goofy. Almost no matter who wears them. Contours of the upper arm look better in short sleeves when the jersey is fitted at the waist. Sleeveless freeride jerseys are OK, though.
> 
> But, a man with a good set of legs in lycra... I'll follow into the woods any day.
> 
> ...


Full dress, nothing else.

How silly can you be?


----------



## Drewdane (Dec 19, 2003)

formica said:


> nope with the exception of plumber's butt and/or a beer gut that goes over the waistband. But the same thing could be said of PB in general.


I'm sorry, I don't believe we've ever met, so how can you know such things about me?


----------



## Catherine (Jan 28, 2006)

My husband looks EXCELLENT in a pair of lycra shorts  I love riding behind him. He also has incrediblely shapely calves, so even when he has on tights or baggies, I get a great view. However, he is shy about walking around off the trail with just lycra shorts on, so he likes baggies better when he's not wearing tights. Off the trail, he used to wear shorts over his lycra shorts, and then pulled the lycra short legs up, so they didn't show (he thinks they look dorky). So he likes baggies better and I have to sacrifice my view for his comfort; while we're riding. 
I don't like seeing a man with a big weenie tucked down into the leg of his shorts (I used to date a road racer who had a teammate like this). I assume it was the most comfortable way for him to dress, but it was hard NOT to look. Of course, what's most important is that we all wear whatever works best for us. No one has to look, if the sight offends them.


----------



## palerider (Jul 15, 2004)

*horrible camel toe?*



irieness said:


> I'm not a fan of lycra on anyone...even the hottest chick can get horrible camel toe in spandex... no such thing


----------



## snow bunny (Jan 14, 2006)

Christine said:


> Discretion is always advised.


If your a nun, otherwise flaunt it.



Christine said:


> I agree that those girls sound silly.


As much as us, having an attitude, and taking this seriously. All these "what you girls thinks" posts are just trolling from bored males that should be a) chasing b) riding....


----------



## Bikehigh (Jan 14, 2004)

palerider said:


> irieness said:
> 
> 
> > I'm not a fan of lycra on anyone...even the hottest chick can get horrible camel toe in spandex... no such thing
> ...


----------



## SuperNewb (Mar 6, 2004)

I would be riding but a) its starting to snow from a forecasted snowstorm b) I was going to ride anyways but my friend wussed out saying theres too much snow blowing around


----------



## kapusta (Jan 17, 2004)

*Bored male trolling?*



snow bunny said:


> All these "what you girls thinks" posts are just trolling from bored males that should be a) chasing b) riding....


So I'm "trolling?" My friend and I have had a _good-natured_ disagreement about this for years, and this seemed like a good place to ask the question. If I want opinions from DH'rs I ask it on the DH board. If I have question about riding in Arizona I ask on the Arizona board. If I am curious how women who ride feel about something I ask on the Women's board. I have nearly a thousand posts on MTBR, and so far, outside of this thread, I think I have TWO on the Women's Lounge board. I'm hardly a "Troller". This was a question I would not hesitate to ask (and have asked) my women friends and I don't think any were put off by my asking. I assumed the same here.

And I'm not bored, I'm procrastinating 

Kapusta


----------



## Christine (Feb 11, 2004)

It's not trolling; it's idle mtb chitchat. 

With what other group of people can you talk about this stuff??


----------



## willtsmith_nwi (Jan 1, 1970)

*I will point out ...*



wadester said:


> This is so funny. But ya'll are missing a point vis-a-vis lycra shorts & speedos: why do they make them in L, XL, XXL,.........???? Now THERE is a fashion crime!
> 
> I'm actually surprised that some folks have a negative reaction to normal people wearing skin tight clothes. If you don't want to show the shape of your butt to the world, fine - some people shouldn't! No laws against being less than decorative.........fortunately for me


I would like to point out that an XXL in a cycling garment is NOT an XXL. It's probably an XL and occasionally an L.

The cycling culture wants EVERYTHING to fit snug. Larger rider suffer and they're virtually FORCED to wear lycra which is more readily available and STRETCHES much better than "tight baggies".


----------



## 1niceride (Jan 30, 2004)

Since everybody has avoided the real question, what does a guy do with lycra when "wood" happens? Tried it once, never again...wife thought it was funny, happened in a mart buying something to drink...


----------



## irieness (Feb 22, 2004)

I find it interesting that everyone that answered was FOR lycra...on everyone...and of all those people all are either avid cross country riders or roadies...I think only 2 people have it that they even ride DH...are you all sticking up for lycra because you all wear it and so you all have already convinced yourselves that it looks fine, just because you knew you should be riding in them because of function??   really, one very thin layer between your butt sweat and possibly rubbing up against me with it?? ick.....I know I'm just sooo silly...


----------



## kapusta (Jan 17, 2004)

willtsmith_nwi said:


> I would like to point out that an XXL in a cycling garment is NOT an XXL. It's probably an XL and occasionally an L.
> 
> The cycling culture wants EVERYTHING to fit snug. Larger rider suffer and they're virtually FORCED to wear lycra which is more readily available and STRETCHES much better than "tight baggies".


I'm not sure I fully get your point, but lycra HAS to fit snug, or there is no use wearing it. I'm trying to picture what would happen if I caught a set of "Baggy Lycra" shorts on my seat.

Are you saying they don't male XXL Baggies? I know some prett big dudes rockin' baggies, but if they don't make them big enough, I guess it's better to be wearing something to small that stretches.

I used to think that the larger and pastier among us should stay away from lycra. I would sort of chuckle when I saw some overwieght dude squeezed into shiny spandex. Then a few of these guys ran my a$$ into the ground on a long xc ride. Then another one did a year later. And another last fall. Now I'm a little scared of riding with fat guys in spandex.

Kapusta


----------



## serious (Jan 25, 2005)

This thread is just too funny. 

I have no issues with anyone wearing lycra. If you are not in fantastic shape it won't look all that hot, but who cares. If they don't like it, they don't have to look at it, right? 

Having said that, I wear lycra only on the hotest days. Otherwise I am in "baggies" which are actually relatively close fitting and strechy - just perfect for riding. In cold weather I wear tights under baggies.


----------



## snow bunny (Jan 14, 2006)

Kap & Chris, I was pulling the small hairs on your legs that poke out thru the lycra, and I'll even share a smiley with both of ya 

Of course all women think a like, silly me!

I care little if or when you wear lycra, it does give an idea on the plumbing but I've been surprised before soooooo I don't give that much thought (truly). Really what I want to know is a)do you grunt going up hill b)are you ticklish. Funner questions 

Both are better questions than does he own lycra (even HOT pink stuff).


----------



## willtsmith_nwi (Jan 1, 1970)

*Lycra, it fits ...*



kapusta said:


> I'm not sure I fully get your point, but lycra HAS to fit snug, or there is no use wearing it. I'm trying to picture what would happen if I caught a set of "Baggy Lycra" shorts on my seat.
> 
> Are you saying they don't male XXL Baggies? I know some prett big dudes rockin' baggies, but if they don't make them big enough, I guess it's better to be wearing something to small that stretches.
> 
> ...


What I'm saying is that cycling garments do not have "relaxed" fits. The shells on baggies aren't very flexible. So if you have a 5# swing (which isn't hard when your over 6 foot tall) your shorts don't fit anymore.

So my point is if you see some big guys wearing lycra, it might be motivated by the fact that it is VERY hard to find baggy cycling shorts that fit big guys (be it fat, or just plain big). Lycra may not always be so forgiving on the eyes, but it is ALWAYS very generous with the fit.

Besides Lycra is cheap. Baggies are expensive.


----------



## gabrielle (Jan 2, 2005)

*Another "for" vote*



formica said:


> besides, when a guy has a hot ass you can see it better in lycra.


Ohhhhhh yeaaaaahhh. *thinking of a certain someone* All this talk about hot biker guys & their shapely thighs & calves...yumyum.

Yer friend sounds like a *****.


----------



## formica (Jul 4, 2004)

willtsmith_nwi said:


> I would like to point out that an XXL in a cycling garment is NOT an XXL. It's probably an XL and occasionally an L.
> 
> The cycling culture wants EVERYTHING to fit snug. Larger rider suffer and they're virtually FORCED to wear lycra which is more readily available and STRETCHES much better than "tight baggies".


I guess this means we need to go back to the Assos size/reality check thread, LOL.


----------



## amg (Nov 8, 2004)

irieness said:


> I find it interesting that everyone that answered was FOR lycra...on everyone...and of all those people all are either avid cross country riders or roadies...I think only 2 people have it that they even ride DH...are you all sticking up for lycra because you all wear it and so you all have already convinced yourselves that it looks fine, just because you knew you should be riding in them because of function??   really, one very thin layer between your butt sweat and possibly rubbing up against me with it?? ick.....I know I'm just sooo silly...


what'll you do if skinsuits make a comeback in dh racing?


----------



## Jewell of D(enial) (Apr 25, 2005)

Everyone with a butt like mine should wear lycra no matter what...


----------



## zenmonkey (Nov 21, 2004)

Richard Simmons wrote me a note:


To: NSA Members 
From: Richard Simmons, President of NS/LA 

Subject: They will have my spandex when they pry it off my cold fat body. 

Fellow NS/LA Members, 

Freedom Of Expression is encouraged in this great country of ours, but lately I have noticed a disturbing trend. Freedoms we once took for granted are now under attack. Although there are many important issues that lawmakers are wrangling with, one particular issue comes to my mind. 

This issue is Spandex/Lycra. Some think that there should be spandex registration, spandex control, or Lycra locks. They also advocate that these types of clothing should should only be allowed to be worn on approved spandex/lycra ranges. They also would like to outlaw Assualt Spandex/Lycra. Assault spandex/lycra is defined by the burst radius of the clothing and the holding capacity of the garment. The Senate recently voted on a bill that would limit the capacity of newly manufactured lycrashorts to 250 rounds, er I mean pounds, and the burst radius to 5 feet. This is unacceptable. Our right to bare arms (and other body parts) is protected by the Constitution. It is time that we stand up for our rights as Fitness Wear Owners. We need to make it perfectly clear to our Representatives that this encroachment on our freedom will not be tolerated. The freedom of our children to wear lycra is at stake. 

Remember, Lycra doesn't kill people, hamburgers do. 

Contact your Local NS/LA (National Spandex/Lycra Association) for information of defending your right to wear spandex/lycra. 

Sincerely 

Richard Simmons, President of NS/LA


----------



## Christine (Feb 11, 2004)

The comments made by those girls/women sound silly, b/c it's like meeting a group of football players and saying, "Those shoulder pads look silly." Or telling a scuba diver that the goggles aren't flattering. It's part of the sport, not for posing on the cover of Vogue.

I wear the tights now and then on their own, but prefer wearing them under shorts. The only thing worse than somebody pear-shaped like me wearing Lycra, is somebody who's so thin, they actually look baggy. I saw that once while in college and hope I never see anything like that ever again.


----------



## Berkeley Mike (Jan 13, 2004)

*The origins.*

Men of Science know that Spandex was created by God on a good day.


----------



## formica (Jul 4, 2004)

Berkeley Mike said:


> Men of Science know that Spandex was created by God on a good day.


dang you Mike, you MADE me google up "history of Spandex"  
http://www.jbum.com/idt/spandex.html

and then for the "real" history of spandex, it was invented ithe 1950's by Dupont.


----------



## INTIMIDATOR (Dec 5, 2004)

If you were born March 17, 1910 then I do not suggest wearing lycra riding shorts...

and yes, there are times when wearing lycra makes more sense. For example, when jumping - my stupid shorts sometimes get caught on a seat, it sux. I myself was thinking about lycra or longer shorts.
I don't laugh at what people wear when go biking. I say: "whatever makes you feel comfortable"

Nice name: Kapusta - is it your favorite vegetable? I love kapusta in borsch.


----------



## INTIMIDATOR (Dec 5, 2004)

wadester said:


> Stolen from another thread:


Don't be that guy...


----------



## Tacoma4.0 (Dec 2, 2005)

*No matter what your gender*

The wearing of Lycra is a Privilege _not_ a Right!


----------



## Dude (Jan 12, 2004)

*Give credit to those whom are larger*

When I see people whom are of larger size wearing lycra and cycling I give them props. It takes a lot of guts to 1) get out on the bike 2) get in the gear 3) deal with the comments from the public.

I say wear lycra or whatever works for you because it's your problem not mine.

-Dude


----------



## formica (Jul 4, 2004)

Dude said:


> When I see people whom are of larger size wearing lycra and cycling I give them props. It takes a lot of guts to 1) get out on the bike 2) get in the gear 3) deal with the comments from the public.
> 
> I say wear lycra or whatever works for you because it's your problem not mine.
> 
> -Dude


yep. We've got a gal in our monday ladies ride who's lost #160 through cycling and weight watchers. She can wear all the lycra she wants!


----------



## Dude (Jan 12, 2004)

*Now this is what I am talking about*



formica said:


> yep. We've got a gal in our monday ladies ride who's lost #160 through cycling and weight watchers. She can wear all the lycra she wants!


This is what it's all about. The funny thing is these people don't understand how much of an inspiration they really are. Props to her and her efforts...... 

-Dude


----------



## mtnbecky (Feb 5, 2004)

*kapusta, I rode with you yesterday.....*

...and you looked just fine. Some of the guys wore lycra, some wore baggies. Didn't really matter to me that much! What mattered was how much we could take off since it got so hot! 
Guys riding the road look good in lycra. Guys on the dirt look good in anything. All the miles are good miles. hugs and kisses, becky B


----------



## kapusta (Jan 17, 2004)

*I was wearing baggies.*



mtnbecky said:


> ...and you looked just fine.


Would I have looked good in lycra?

Just curious 

Kapusta


----------



## mtnbecky (Feb 5, 2004)

*sure!*

Like I said, guys on the dirt look good in anything. Fun times. Now I'm gonna read what you PM'd me......


----------



## eatdrinkride (Jun 15, 2005)

Lycra, baggies whatever to me...

Whats funny is all the "tech talk" about how lycra is better and "thats why I wear it".
"baggies snag on the seat"..."baggies bunch up"..."baggies don' t stretch".... Ok I'll admit one in 1000 times I'm moving on and off my seat my baggies get caught briefly on the nose, for like a tenth of a second.

Are baggies really such a problem or is there maybe, just maybe, a little self-fashion-justification going on here?  

FWIW I started riding wearing regular shorts and jeans. Moved to lycra for about 6 months then got some nice baggies, and I was in love  I ride off road only and if I were a racer I would wear lycra. Why? To conform of course.


----------



## glenzx (Dec 19, 2003)

1niceride said:


> what does a guy do with lycra when "wood" happens?


um, grows up?

jk - what were you REALLY buying???


----------



## trailgirl (Oct 25, 2005)

boy, this IS a funny thread. I wonder what they would say on the DH board if I went in there and posted something like "I wear body armor but my boyfriend says it looks dorky...."

Now only if my boyfriend looked as good in lycra as my guy roomie. In all seriousness, I would also have to give a big hand to those "overweight" people for having the courage to get out there and do something positive and not being afraid of the junior-high type mentality of some of the people out there who seem to be so ashamed of the human form. I think Lycra is very sexy on the right person (guy or girl) but more importantly, it's the right clothing for the sport. In response to a prior post about sweat in certain areas, Lycra shorts are going to reduce or eliminate that problem almost entirely. That's one reason they are not anywhere near as "gross" as clothes that don't breath.


----------



## pedalfaster (Jun 8, 2005)

CycleMainiac said:


> Men in lycra generally do not make me go ICK. It's more about the whole package.


----------



## Teocalli (Mar 18, 2005)

A hot guy in lycra is HOT.

A not-so-hot guy in lycra is...

comfortable


----------



## Capt Tripps (Jan 19, 2005)

as a Clyde, that has went from 340 lbs to a current still bike busting 280, and still working on it have found a couple things to comment on
1. try and find cycling baggies with a decent pad in a big waist... it aint happining. 
2. Lycra Stretches. 
2. The more comfortable in the saddle, the longer the ride... the longer the ride the sooner i fit in "cycling clothes" made for the non weight challenged. 
3. I am on the trail for the trail.. and for my own reasons.. 
4. I'd rather talk about cleaning a section, or how the climb made me puke my lungs out then worry a wombats butt about folks that want to snicker about fashion fopaws on a fellow rider.. 

just shut up and ride.... 
share the trail, 
share the tales, 
laugh at the spills 
and ride like no one is watching. 

happy trails~


----------



## irieness (Feb 22, 2004)

I thought the question was regarding whether WOMEN found men attractive in lycra...not the function...what guts it takes for an overweight person to wear them in public...whether they wick sweat better and get it dry faster...or whether ANYBODY has the right to wear them...

sidenote: my dislike for spandex comes from playing volleyball in high school and college and having to jump around in yellow and maroon spandex shorts or bunhuggers that show the sweat, wherever that may be coming from...and whoever thought wearing spandex briefs with sweaty thighs while trying to dive across a wood or tiled floor was a good idea??

but back to the actual question...I find spandex unnatractive because I do...just like I find men with tight pants unnatractive, not a fan of the wrangler tight butt look either...and it's not because I'm embarassed of the human body...I have no problem with naked people...I just find men wearing lycra unnattractive...now when they change to normal clothes after a ride that's a different story...I'm not one to hold a grudge...


----------



## zenmonkey (Nov 21, 2004)

Yep, you like them naked with a tat, we know, but no can do.


----------



## Entrenador (Oct 8, 2004)

*camel toe = not sexy*

Personally, I wear lycra while riding road or mountain. But, I do my best to keep things tucked away, so that I'm not giving everything away, so to speak. There is a point when one can see too much detail, both on men & women.

Rule of thumb:
Muscular definition = hot
Genital definition = not hot

It's really just that easy.
QUOTE=palerider]


irieness said:


> I'm not a fan of lycra on anyone...even the hottest chick can get horrible camel toe in spandex... no such thing


----------



## irieness (Feb 22, 2004)

zenmonkey said:


> Yep, you like them naked with a tat, we know, but no can do.


well, if we're talking preference...I'd prefer him to be in a suit every once in a while...so that I could rip off the suit and THEN...there would be a naked tatted guy underneath... 

for some reason, I don't think I'm ever gonna get the hubby in that suit...


----------



## trailgirl (Oct 25, 2005)

I wear Pear Izumi's and the Chamois is more than thick enough to cover up anything I don't want to show off. For the record, I have not noticed the sweat build-up problem on anyone I have ridden with, but my guess is that it's different from playing volleyball or other similar indoor sport where you don't get the airflow that you do when blasting down a mountainside. I thought one of the main ideas behind tight fitting clothing was to transport moisture away from the skin so it can evaporate. But yeah, function aside I happen to like them on most men 
To me, attitude is an important part of attraction. I find the confidence that anyone displays by wearing spandex to be very attractive, especialy if it takes a little "courage" to do so.


----------



## Dude (Jan 12, 2004)

*White lycra shorts*

White will show you how the sweat builds up and around what areas..... So will all the lighter colors.

-Dude


----------



## trailgirl (Oct 25, 2005)

Dude said:


> White will show you how the sweat builds up and around what areas..... So will all the lighter colors.
> 
> -Dude


White is a bad idea, I agree. Funny how those world championship uniforms always seem to be white, including the shorts. Most everyone I know wears black with an occasional blue pair. OK, guys stay away from white


OK, here is a picture I had a freind email me of a local bike race. I'm not the only girl I know who has seen that and commented "nice view"


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

irieness said:


> I
> 
> but I would never make fun of you for wearing them...I might giggle in my head though...


oh you make fun of me all the time...oh that is right you are going bigger than me


----------



## dirtmistress (Sep 2, 2005)

*Don't be shocked*

but here's another stunning view and reason why some people should stick with black shorts!


----------



## dirtmistress (Sep 2, 2005)

*oops.*

Hopefully this will work. If not, I quit and am going to bed.


----------



## 95Stumpy (Jul 29, 2005)

I ask my wife periodically if I still look good in my bibs. The moment she says no, I'll through some shorts over them. Until that time, I'll keep wearing my bibs shortless. So, much more comfortable.


----------



## irieness (Feb 22, 2004)

95Stumpy said:


> I ask my wife periodically if I still look good in my bibs. The moment she says no, I'll through some shorts over them. Until that time, I'll keep wearing my bibs shortless. So, much more comfortable.


hahaha...that's like her asking you if this skirt makes her look fat...you're not gonna answer "yes" are you??


----------



## 95Stumpy (Jul 29, 2005)

lol, Honesty is the best answer all the time. I choose my words wisely though!!! She does too!!!!


----------



## crashedandburned (Jan 9, 2004)

dirtmistress said:


> Hopefully this will work. If not, I quit and am going to bed.


I'm surprised it took this long for someone to post THAT pic.


----------



## jason_21218 (Feb 2, 2006)

Bikehigh said:


> Where's Mrs. Hoomie when you need her?


-for what its worth ladies and gents, that mrs. hoomie pic is very obviously retouched. the camel toe thing was added using the 'burn' filter in photoshop....its a fake pic


----------



## Christine (Feb 11, 2004)

My cousin's wife once asked me, "Don't bike shorts make your butt look huge?" I just laughed, "Of course! They're padded. It's normal." 

This is why I limit the time spent with non-biking people. They have a warped view of the world.


----------



## velocipus (Apr 27, 2005)

While the fashion cops are cackling about what to and not to wear while sipping fraps at Starguts.. Imma go ride... buck naked if I gots to!


----------



## Catherine (Jan 28, 2006)

dirtmistress said:


> but here's another stunning view and reason why some people should stick with black shorts!


Lemme tell ya', if there's any light shining on that lycra, there WILL be highlights. Black will still reveal the landscape. The guy I referred to in an earlier post, looked like he had a summer sausage in his shorts. He always kept it tucked down the inside of his left thigh...not that I LOOKED, or anything.


----------



## Capt Tripps (Jan 19, 2005)

Catherine said:


> Lemme tell ya', if there's any light shining on that lycra, there WILL be highlights. Black will still reveal the landscape. The guy I referred to in an earlier post, looked like he had a summer sausage in his shorts. He always kept it tucked down the inside of his left thigh...not that I LOOKED, or anything.


some guys use socks, some use kilbasa,,, 

and some claim "shrinkage"


----------



## hardtail05 (Oct 11, 2005)

*Can't believe I'm posting this, but .......*



Catherine said:


> Lemme tell ya', if there's any light shining on that lycra, there WILL be highlights. Black will still reveal the landscape. The guy I referred to in an earlier post, looked like he had a summer sausage in his shorts. He always kept it tucked down the inside of his left thigh...not that I LOOKED, or anything.


Can't believe I'm posting this, but jeez&#8230; You can see "details" (details probably isn't the right word) of a woman's chest through many clothes also and it's no big deal. Heck, even business suits and normal clothes show something. All members of the same gender are all built- more or less- the same sooooo If someone can see a little bit of "detail" on me, I'll try to minimize the effect and not worry about it. I don't like the idea of being "checked out" in that way, but we (men) all have something down there, so what's the huge deal? We have to draw the line somewhere and stop being so embarrassed by the fact that we have gender-specific anatomy. Another way of thinking for me is that I've been to some places in the Caribbean where people lay out nude on the beach. I would never do this <waits for laughing to subside> but I do like the idea that, at least in theory, we are all humans and should not be ashamed of our bodies. Granted, I wouldn't do this type of sun bathing but I think it's great that some people can. So, I'll stick to my black bike shorts and not walk into any places of business dressed this way and not worry (too much) about people checking me out and ride my outdated mountain bike and have fun. I won't worry about snagging my shorts on my seat and I won't have to worry about being too sweaty and I'll be comfortable. I'll keep a pair of regular shorts in my car for hanging out AFTER the ride and everything will be great, won't it?


----------



## athalliah (Dec 9, 2005)

Ripped legs and a sense of humor? Now that's hot!


----------



## trailgirl (Oct 25, 2005)

athalliah said:


> Ripped legs and a sense of humor? Now that's hot!


Amen to that. It's also nice to see such a mature attitude mixed with goofyness.

-Trailgirl: Official "spandex on men" fan club president


----------



## formica (Jul 4, 2004)

Matilda the Hun said:


> First post, and of course it HAS to be in the lycra thread
> 
> I suppose I wouldn't mind seeing some guys out there wearing the red shorts.
> 
> Hardtail is right - I'm one of those women that no matter how padded a bra I wear, there is still nippleage poking through. So get over it. It's anatomy. It should be the same way for guys..... and then I get to look too.


Nippleage. Is that a real word? 


I think this thread just made 100 posts. Welcome, Matilda the Hun!


----------



## Entrenador (Oct 8, 2004)

*I think I'm in love...*



sunnyracegirl said:


> Sorry. Sleeveless roadie jerseys just look goofy. Almost no matter who wears them. Contours of the upper arm look better in short sleeves when the jersey is fitted at the waist. Sleeveless freeride jerseys are OK, though.
> 
> But, a man with a good set of legs in lycra... I'll follow into the woods any day.
> 
> ...


Your words speak to me, Sunny. Would you like to get a malt at the soda fountain with me sometime?


----------



## Entrenador (Oct 8, 2004)

*summer sausage in the middle of winter?*



Catherine said:


> Lemme tell ya', if there's any light shining on that lycra, there WILL be highlights. Black will still reveal the landscape. The guy I referred to in an earlier post, looked like he had a summer sausage in his shorts. He always kept it tucked down the inside of his left thigh...not that I LOOKED, or anything.


I don't have that issue in February...


----------



## sunnyracegirl (Apr 11, 2004)

105millimetersofpleasure said:


> Your words speak to me, Sunny. Would you like to get a malt at the soda fountain with me sometime?


105,

Thanks for the smile. 

I don't quite know how else to respond... but I like malts.

-sunny


----------



## pinguwin (Aug 20, 2004)

*Who &*($$'ing cares...and yes I may be a dork!*

I don't usually read this group, but noticed the headline on the forums page. I wear lycra shorts and tights because they are functional. I don't know, nor do I care, how I look in them, but I don't like baggies as sometimes they catch on the front of my saddle and restrict my movement.

People are discussing whether you look like a dork or not, I'll plead guilty, to some I look like a dork. On the other hand, how I often dress makes people laugh and happy. You can't see it on this pic, but I have custom made decals,the top tube decal reads, 'Friend of the Penguins', in a font that I designed. So when I wear these tights at a race (look close) I sometimes get men and women yelling, "PENGUINS! PENGUINS!"

I recently posted this picture in another group under a thread that someone titled "Look at this friggin' dork", it was a picture of him racing when he was 15. When I ride, I do so for myself. I may or may not attract women (lyrcra has attracted men , but I feel good when I'm on my bike. My look or who is attracted or scared off is of absolutely no consequence.

So like it, hate it, do whatever, but most of all: ride with what your comfortable with regardless of others. When I'm eighty years old, I'll still wear lycra.

Penguin


----------



## formica (Jul 4, 2004)

pinguwin said:


> I don't usually read this group, but noticed the headline on the forums page. I wear lycra shorts and tights because they are functional. I don't know, nor do I care, how I look in them, but I don't like baggies as sometimes they catch on the front of my saddle and restrict my movement.
> 
> People are discussing whether you look like a dork or not, I'll plead guilty, to some I look like a dork. On the other hand, how I often dress makes people laugh and happy. You can't see it on this pic, but I have custom made decals,the top tube decal reads, 'Friend of the Penguins', in a font that I designed. So when I wear these tights at a race (look close) I sometimes get men and women yelling, "PENGUINS! PENGUINS!"
> 
> ...


Those tights are cool. Custom?


----------



## pinguwin (Aug 20, 2004)

formica said:


> Those tights are cool. Custom?


I got them in New Zealand. They were available from the visitor center in the Antarctic Museum in Christchurch. I bought a couple of pair some years ago and a few pair recently. Unfortunately, they discontinued them. What irritates me is that I can only find two pair of them. I hope the rest are hanging out at my parent's place or something. A few years ago, I bought some raw fabric from New Zealand and sent it off to have some custom bike shorts made. I got the shorts, but the seamstress stole my fabric, so finding my current goodies are that much more important.

I've got all sorts of weird tights and my jerseys are all custom airbrushed (example shown). I'm in the process of buying a few all-white jerseys to get airbrushed. Yeah, it's more money for custom, but I like them and get exactly what I want. I did find a place yesterday:

http://www.runningfunky.com/

That sells weird tights and clothing. I'm going to be ordering a thing or five from them. Formica, you've given me an inspiration. I'm going to have to start looking for some all-white tights and maybe have them airbrushed. I was thinking of.....

My bike also has decals "Team Moosepoop" & "Warrior of the Turtles" (if you look on the first picture, you can barely see a turtle). So perhaps you can see what others think of what I wear is ok. Some people think me a bit odd and it's pretty obvious....I'm ok with it. Now if you just give me 12-15 months and I might be able to get a date 

'Guin


----------



## Catherine (Jan 28, 2006)

My ex gave me a pair of lycra tights that are magenta with black tiger stripes. One early morning as I jogged by a prostitute, she shouted "LOOK AT THEM PANTS!"  

Catherine


----------



## trailgirl (Oct 25, 2005)

OK, so I sort of stole part of this from another thread and I'm home sick all weekend from a bad cold with nothing better to do. I thought I would post some pics for comparison sake... 


I rest my case


----------



## SuperNewb (Mar 6, 2004)

Capt Tripps said:


> some guys use socks, some use kilbasa,,,
> 
> and some claim "shrinkage"


I keep my spare tube there. Its only embrassing when it slides down and starts to poke out.


----------



## Blue Sugar (Feb 16, 2004)

That chick sounds like a real b**ch, and you like a real dork. Sorry, but its just how I feel. Wear whatever the hell you want. You're free to do that, you know. You're an American man, and what freedom there is in the World is largely a result of American men fighting and dying for it. Don't forget that, Mr Kapitsa


----------



## Gevorg (Dec 7, 2004)

*There are no wrong bike cloth*

I just wondered in here and thought will add my $0.02. There are no wrong bike cloths, as long as you are riding or standing next to bike. Some other points.
1. Sleeveless jersey looks good on MTB or road
2. Sleeveless jersey is good in any weather (hot/cold/sun/rain)
3. Color lycra shorts look good on MTB or road
4. When color shorts are in laundry you have to wear black ones
For prove, see pictures below


----------



## dtrek4500 (May 7, 2004)

I am a straight guy, and the only time I will wear spandex is in the winter months. Once the warm weather comes along, I lock the spandex away till november rolls around again. I also have to wear a pair of shorts over them, becasue if I don't, I am always afraid of the trouble I would be in if they ripped, and I do not like the thought that I am basically riding in a pair of long underware. Nuff said.
Dave


----------



## Capt Tripps (Jan 19, 2005)

Catherine said:


> Lemme tell ya', if there's any light shining on that lycra, there WILL be highlights. Black will still reveal the landscape. The guy I referred to in an earlier post, looked like he had a summer sausage in his shorts. He always kept it tucked down the inside of his left thigh...not that I LOOKED, or anything.


I keep forgetting to put this in my BACK pocket! but it sure keeps things from getting bruised!


----------



## noslogan (Jan 21, 2004)

*sometimes I wear a kilt*

breezy.


----------



## Noonie (Feb 20, 2006)

*You are not a Roadie, so drop the spandex!
Go for da baggies!!!*


----------



## parkerp (Apr 13, 2006)

*They're RIDING shorts*

They are utilitarian. Nobody wears them to look good, they wear them because they're usefull...helmets don't look all that impressive either,but we wear them for the utilitarian aspect
Here's some other things she should worry about:
Guys wearing football shoulder pads(They looks sort of silly in the deli section of Safeway)
Zinc Oxide Sunblock on the nose of surfers
Hair curlers
Bike shoes (yep, real fashionable)

Tell her to get out there and ride...lots
If she's worried about the appearance of lycra shorts, she's obviously a poser more worried about looking good while standing around over the utilitarian aspects of what works well on a bike and makes the ride more enjoyable
Sheesh, I can;'t believe this actually still comes up every once in a while


----------



## formica (Jul 4, 2004)

noslogan said:


> breezy.


 heh, utilikilts rule. they have a cool website too.


----------



## Dirtygrl (Jun 28, 2005)

*Guys*

If you look good in Spandex, wear it. Some of us chicks appreciate a nice tught bum in black. But for god's sake please don't EVER wear white spandex. Wish I could find the picturee and post it but it just aint right.


----------



## Trail_Mynx (Mar 6, 2006)

formica said:


> omg :
> 
> You have GOT to be kidding me. ALLOWED? If this was a gf I'd tell you DANGER WILL ROBINSON! Wear what you want, and don't hang with people that have fashion rules unless you really want to be judged that way. Only married guys can wear lycra? How dumb is that? There are so many things wrong with those kind of rules that it's not even funny, it's sad.
> 
> ...


Um...totally agreed and...to the "hot ass" comment...YUM!!!


----------



## hardtail05 (Oct 11, 2005)

Posting to the WL again  

Maybe guys should have to a post pic of themselves in spandex first before they rip on other guys in spandex?


----------



## gabrielle (Jan 2, 2005)

hardtail05 said:


> Maybe guys should have to a post pic of themselves in spandex first before they rip on other guys in spandex?


That idea gets my vote.

gabrielle


----------



## trailgirl (Oct 25, 2005)

gabrielle said:


> That idea gets my vote.
> 
> gabrielle


OK, is this ALL men who post in the WL? .. or just the ones who rip on other men who wear spandex who post in the WL?  
The only problem with this is that the guys who rip on the other guys are to afraid to wear it in the first place, much less post a pic of themselves. 
Hmm, maybe that's the point ? "put up or shut up" ? 
Who's first ??


----------



## Capt Tripps (Jan 19, 2005)

trailgirl said:


> OK, is this ALL men who post in the WL? .
> Hmm, maybe that's the point ? "put up or shut up" ?
> Who's first ??


ok I'll go first,,,this is the WL, and the only way I know how to get away with crashing the party!


----------



## kapusta (Jan 17, 2004)

*Am I missing something here?*



hardtail05 said:


> Posting to the WL again
> 
> Maybe guys should have to a post pic of themselves in spandex first before they rip on other guys in spandex?


Which guy is ripping on other guys wearing spandex?


----------



## gabrielle (Jan 2, 2005)

Just the ones who are rippin' on the others.

Definitely a 'put up or shut up' thing. 

gabrielle


----------



## trailgirl (Oct 25, 2005)

There have been some men who have been ripping. Not going to name names, though.... Just look around and you'll see it.


----------



## mtnbecky (Feb 5, 2004)

*O dead thread...*

May you rest in peace....can't we put this one away for good???


----------



## trailgirl (Oct 25, 2005)

mtnbecky said:


> May you rest in peace....can't we put this one away for good???


Sorry, but I just got back from Moab and saw tons of tan guys in bike shorts. I like this thread, but more for what it has turned into and less for how it originally began. Here is an example of what I mean ...


----------



## notrelatedtoted (Mar 3, 2005)

*Hey, that's me!!!*



trailgirl said:


> Sorry, but I just got back from Moab and saw tons of tan guys in bike shorts. I like this thread, but more for what it has turned into and less for how it originally began. Here is an example of what I mean ...


I saw you checking me out, by the way.


----------



## Maida7 (Apr 29, 2005)

trailgirl said:


> Sorry, but I just got back from Moab and saw tons of tan guys in bike shorts. I like this thread, but more for what it has turned into and less for how it originally began. Here is an example of what I mean ...


Hey that looks just like me. Or I think I look like that. Does that mean I look good in spandex? That makes me feel so much better about those moments when I'm seen in public in spandex and not on my bike. Like when I have to stop for gas on the way to the trailhead and everbody is gawking at me in my spandex freaksuit. Next time, I'm just gonna strut in to the quick stop and get me a slushy knowing that the guys may think I'm gay but the chicks think I'm a hot piece of ass.

PS Chicks in spandex are hot. Then again chicks in anything are hot.


----------



## weimie (Apr 21, 2006)

There's always this guy....he made me love guys in baggie shorts.

http://www.bikerfox.com/foxphotos2/pages/418.htm


----------



## filtersweep (Oct 15, 2004)

The key is to only wear lycra while biking. I don't wear it at work or around the house.


----------



## weimie (Apr 21, 2006)

crashedandburned said:


> I'm surprised it took this long for someone to post THAT pic.


I know! I've seen it a thousand times but I still can't seem to stop looking at it  I see no problem in guys wearing lycra if they look like that!


----------



## trailgirl (Oct 25, 2005)

weimie said:


> I know! I've seen it a thousand times but I still can't seem to stop looking at it  I see no problem in guys wearing lycra if they look like that!


 You mean the guys in red ???


----------

